# Anybody using a PODxt into the PA at gigs? help needed!



## loktide (Feb 19, 2009)

so, i'm kind of sick of lugging around my amp to venues where there's almost always an incapable sound guy making you sound like crap no matter how you got your amp set up. that's why i'm heavily considering just using my podXT for this kind of venues, since it's much less stuff to carry around and would probably sound just as bad/decent-but-yet-usable. i know how to tweak my podxt for recording, but i've never used it live through a PA with a band, so i need some advice from you guys.

i'm not sure my recording tones will cut in a live band mix, so i'm open for cab/mic and EQing suggestions since i really don't have time to tweak a lot during set-up between bands during the show. especially since this is really annoying to the crowd. 

so, has anybody used this setup live? we play on D-standard and i mainly need a 'modern' metal tone that'll make it through the mix. also, since there's mostly no 1/4" jack cable for line-out guitar signals, but rather the standard crappy bad-positioned-mic-in-front-of-marshall-cab setup, i wondered if i could use a 1/4" to XLR cable and hook up my pod directly into the mic's cable?

thanks a lot for the advice!


----------



## chrismgtis (Feb 20, 2009)

I use a POD XT Live live. Honestly I don't know if it makes a difference if you had several cabs back behind the stage than it would using the POD through the PA. I've been using my POD through the PA for a little while now (about 2 months). I play with it every Sunday.

Buying a mic to mic my Peavy Classic 50 soon though and going to try and see how that sounds.


----------



## Subcide (Jul 2, 2009)

The guitarist from Twelve Foot Ninja uses some kind of ampless line6 setup with a Variax live. Looks a bit weird but sounds awesome.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 2, 2009)

On Darkane's first US tour, their guitarists plugged V-Amps (similar to the POD) into the PA and said that they got all sorts of people coming up to them with compliments, asking "What amps are you guys playing through?!" haha


----------



## adhirajsingh (Jul 27, 2009)

Hmm..Im pretty sure your recording tones wont cut through the mix. Rather, it has a high chance of sounding shitty live.

You could try Line 6 Agro + V30's + Screamer or Solo 100 with one of those 4X12 Brit cabs. Agro can sometimes add too much low end so watch out for that. 
If you have the metal shop, try the Angel P-Ball.

For cutting through mix, you could try boosting the mids, especially the upper mids.

Hope this helps.


----------



## loktide (Jul 27, 2009)

holy bumpers 

thanks for your reply man, but i don't even use the pod at this time anymore


----------



## adhirajsingh (Jul 27, 2009)

Actually I dint see the date before replying  . Just saw the topic and checked it out. Nevermind


----------

